# Help



## Brian1986 (Oct 28, 2016)

Can anyone give me some advice on a good cycle how long to run and pct

I'm 5.7 and 11stone5 looking to get bit more bulk with definition if that makes sense

I have a good diet and train 4 times a week

Any advice welcome this would be my second attempt with the first a failure


----------

